# Brenda's update



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

Well I started Atkins 3 weeks ago today and I'm now down 12 pounds. I just joined a challenge on www.fatsecret.com to lose 20 pounds by Christmas and that challenge starts tomorrow. I know it is a BIG challenge for me cause I'm a slow loser, so I might not make it..but if I do I'll be 202 pounds by Christmas..my earlier goal was to be 200 by New years, so they are pretty compatible challenges. I also have a challenge of 160 pounds by my 60th birthday which is June 23, 2011, and 140 pounds by my 40th wedding anniversary which is August 28, 2011. I thought I would start me here an ongoing accountability thread where I can keep track of my challenges and where I'm at.:teehee:


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Good luck Brenda! I too usually have several different goals going at once, it helps me to break a big job down into smaller parts. It's nice to get that little boost of "I made it" even if you haven't made it all the way....yet.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

Down another pound, 13, and had to exercise inside today as getting out was hit and miss with the storm. did go out a few times but only walked around looking for down branches, etc. Only 19 pounds to go on the Christmas challenge


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Good for you! It's nice to read about your successes :clap:.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

WooHoo! Great Job!

Cindyc.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks ladies, I'm just a hair above 220 this morning, so nearly 14 pounds down..I am in a challenge to lose 20 by Christmas on www.fatsecret.com and I have 18 to go on the challenge..with 2 pounds down since the challenge started..I hope I can do it.

today we were having 50 to 60 MPH wind gusts but I decided to walk anyway, it worked out OK, it was a bit scarey on the way back as the winds were really strong the closer I got to home, even had a couple trees go down near me, and i was clinging to a couple of mailboxes and crouching low when some gusts tried to blow me over.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

You are inspiring me to be good!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Well done Brenda, but be careful out there in those high winds!


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

decided to exercise inside this morning, as we are having pouring rain and wind again, so I did 45 min of floor work as well as about 3 hours of housework so far this morning, trying to keep my butt up moving, but came online to post a few things before getting back up and busy.

no weight change today...blood pressure was amazing this moring.96/58..other numbers all pretty good too..feeling really good about the turn around in my health


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

After this morning, I can understand not wanting to head out into the wind. I was just sitting here debating if it was too windy to run when a little microburst hit. Branches flew at the windows, cats disappeared in every direction, my (full) clothesline snapped. I'm glad I wasn't out there and think you're smart to keep busy inside.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I now really have hubby on board, as he has put on about 30 lbs in the last year, of course it didn't help he had a broken leg last spring, but he is finding it more difficult to take off any weight, gotta be our age, early 50's. Going to start watching carbs as that seems to work best for me, anyway. you are doing great Brenda, I need to dust off my treadmill and get walking again, I do walk outside when I can. So, I will be back soon. I too, find it is easier to set goals, mini and bigger ones.
Pam


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

hubby was gone all morning so I spent most of this morning vacuuming and cleaning out the man cave too..it needed it..avoided the coffee table and end table where he piles most of HIS stuff..can't touch that stuff you know.

I have most of the house cleaned now in 2 days but a little more to do and then start sorting and cleaning closets and cabinets..

will walk in a bit, it is nice out today but cold yet


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

have been walking 2.5 to 3.5 miles nearly every day, except when weather will not permit..and have been doing floor exercises at least 3 days a week. I've been keeping my carbs between 18 and 25 net carb but average 20 to 22. I have been keeping my calories between 1100 and 2200 but average around 1600 to 1800.

I'm losing about 2 pounds a week now with a few 4 day stalls between pounds dropped..this seems to be a pattern for me so we'll not worry about it and figure that at least i'm losing steadily..even if it is in spurts.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

Still no more weight change but my ketostix show i'm at # 15 so I am burning fat, I'll be patient with the weightgain..I'm sticking with my plan 100 %


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

although I haven't lost any more pounds i did measure and have continued to lose inches..probably because muscle weighs more than fat..and I'm exercising more..as a matter of fact, off to do two Gilad shows with Fit T V at 10..later...Bre


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

That's wonderful, Brenda.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

You GO girl! I haven't been around the weight loss forum since early summer, so didn't see you get this started  Good luck to you. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed! And remember...it's the journey that matters. The things you learn about yourself as you travel the road. What you like, what you don't, what you enjoy and what you don't miss.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

Am hanging tough at -15 pounds, but the inches are moving off..I'm doing well with my restart of my exercising with gilad for 2 shows a day from 10 am to 11 am. 
Also still doing my floor exercises 3 times a week and doing weightlifting, I do light weights 3 to 4 times a week and do my weight machine 3 times a week..a little sore from starting back with that, but that is a good sore.
Also have been able to walk 2.5 to 3.5 miles a day all week cause the weather has been great, but that won't last as we are coming up on some stormy weather by Friday night...in the meantime I'll walk as much as i can while the weather allows it.
I do expect the weight to move again soon, as it isn't bouncing up and down like it was, just going down part of a pound now at a time...so hopefully 219 will be here this week.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

Down 16 pounds now, sitll working out in my home gym and walking, but I am starting to lose more inches again and feeling stronger and more flexible and more toned..I love feeling stronger and more toned...crappy weather moving in so not sure how much walking I'll be getting in, might have to turn to the stepper and bike for that..really prefer to walk outside. yesterday worked for 2 hours on building a new plkexi panel on my back porch and moving things around (generator, composter and furniture)..so didn't get a walk in.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

years ago when I was using a ski machine as my exerciser, I found that putting a favorite tape (yes..THAT long ago) in the machine (Paul Simon) and just rocking along with the tape kept me going. I would start off huffing and puffing just to keep it up long enough to finish 1 song...then it was 2..then 3....30 minute tape. Worked GREAT!


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

right now I'm working out to two gilad exercise shows on t v every day as well as working on my machines during commercials and before and after the t v shows..i also do 45 min to 1 hour of floor exercises when I first get up every morning.

when I can I still get out and walk or work in the yard or on the property, i worked outside for a couple hours today on finishing off enclosing my back porch, got the door up and cat door installed today..and the cats are using it (however i do have it propped open to make sure they get familiar with it before I put the flap down)


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm doing so well on my weightlifting and exercising again. I feel my body changing more and more every day. I wish I hadn't had the injury that forced me to quit it last spring, but now I'm getting back into shape and know that I won't quit it again !! i'm not losing pounds at all but am losing inches and can wear smaller clothes..and feel better, more energy, etc. sure it would be nice to see the pounds come off..but I imagine I'm building so much muscle that weighs more than fat, that it will be a while before I see pounds go down again


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

good job Brenda, keep it up! Pam


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks Pam. Well I did well on Thanksgiving..my total calories were 2075 and my net carbs were 27..well within a decent range for a holiday..having leftovers today including low carb dessert leftovers so it will be another highish day, but within ranges i feel are safe..had I not made 2 different low carb desserts things might have been very different.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

I have been holding steady on my weight now for many weeks, not up, not down, but I've still been taking off a few inches steadily..with a lot of exercise and watching my intake..I hope to still take more "pounds" off but am not disappointed in the inches lost


----------

